# [SOLVED]Cups 1.4.1 / konfiguracja

## Pryka

Piszę bo nie mogę jakoś ogarnąć nowej wersji... stara konfiguracja drukarki mi nie działa, więc ją usunąłem i chciałem dodać sprzęt od nowa, drukarka pracuje pod gniazdem USB, jest tylko jedno małe ale, przy wyborze ni cholery nie ma gniazda USB... 

```
Drukarka SCSI

Internetowy protokół druku (https)

AppSocket/HP JetDirect

Host lub drukarka LPD/LPR

Internetowy protokół druku (ipp)

Internetowy protokół druku (http]
```

Jak to rozgryźć?Last edited by Pryka on Sun Nov 15, 2009 8:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Drukarka musi być włączona podczas dodawania nowego sprzętu?

----------

## Pryka

Jest włączona

----------

## sherszen

lsusb widzi tę drukarkę? Wkompilowana w kernel jest obsługa drukarki na USB?

----------

## Belliash

ew probowales podlaczyc ja pod LPT i sprobowac?

----------

## Pryka

 *sherszen wrote:*   

> lsusb widzi tę drukarkę? Wkompilowana w kernel jest obsługa drukarki na USB?

 

Wkompilowałem i owszem widzi... 

```
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04a9:1721 Canon, Inc. MP210 ser
```

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> ew probowales podlaczyc ja pod LPT i sprobowac?

 

Najpierw musiał bym się zaopatrzyć w odpowiedni przewód, więc na razie postaram się jakoś rozgryźć to tak.

Ale dzięki za radę jak nic nie poskutkuje sprawdzę pod LPT

----------

## unK

Miałem to samo. Drukarka na USB, a nowy cups jej nie widzi przy dodawaniu. Dodanie drukarki w starej wersji i update cupsa skutkuje tym, że nic nie można wydrukować (chociaż akurat możliwe, że to wina sterownika, używam pipslite). Poza tym jakoś nie mogłem znaleźć opcji odpowiedzialnej za zmianę parametrów drukarki (rozmiar papieru, color/bw etc.), to w końcu dałem sobie spokój i wróciłem do 1.3.11 ;p

----------

## Belliash

tez zrobilem upgrade i mialem juz zainstalowana drukarke na sterowniku hplip... jutro zobacze czy drukuje  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Co upgrade to jakas regresja, az boje sie jutra.

----------

## Belliash

Jak obiecałem, tak zrobiłem...

Przenisłem sie z laptopem do 2 pokoju, gdzie stoi moj komputer stacjonarny (rowniez gentoo ale mocno outdated  :Razz: ) i podlaczylem do niego drukarke (HP Photosmart C5280), jak na zalaczonym obrazku: http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/pelny/98260e71ce522664.html W tle widac nowa wersje CUPSa, jednak jakby ktos nie dowierzal, zrobilem kolejna fotke: http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/pelny/83e3cb669d54370d.html

Tutaj widac calosc: laptop + drukarka: http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/pelny/88a1324a517f8ff9.html

Kolejnym krokiem byl wydruk, oto przeciez nam chodzilo... Kazalem mu zatem wydrukowac strone testowa. Na wyswietlaczu drukarki pojawil sie napis "Drukowanie...", urzadzenie wciagnelo papier i ............zamarlo  :Razz:  Otwieram drukarke i, smi popatrzcie: http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/pelny/6505b3d3ced34270.html Wcisnalem zatem przycisk 'Anuluj' umieszczony na drukarce... oddalo mi kartke i wsadzilem ja spowrotem do podajnika... Uruchomilem konsole, zalogowalem sie na roota, emerge -1 hplip  :Smile:  W meidzy czasie usunalem takze drukarke z poziomu interfejsu WWW cupsa... Po zakonconej instalacji hplip, zrobilem etc-update, env-update, source /etc/profile, /etc/init.d/cupsd restart i dodalem na nowo drukarke (CUPS 1.4.1 wykryl mi poprawnie drukarke i sam zaproponowal do niej sterownik z hplip). Ustawilem drukarke jako domyslna i kazalem drukowac strone testowa: http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/pelny/2418fba8dceb4734.html - jak widac, cos drukuje  :Razz: 

Tak wyglada strona testowa: http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/pelny/05400f65929bbf6c.html

Na tym koniec testow... Nie wiem co mam powiedziec, powiem moze zatem SOA #512  :Razz: 

----------

## unK

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/420015

jak ktoś przetestuje i mu zadziała to niech da znać, bo mi się specjalnie do tego nie śpieszy :p

----------

## Pryka

Dzisiaj miałem upgrade do Cups 1.4.2 i niestety dalej to samo... nie widzi usb

EDIT:

Problem udało mi się rozwiązać, jeśli ktoś się z tym jeszcze boryka to drukarkę dodajemy jako "Drukarka SCSI" a jako połączenie zamiast usb:/dev/usb/lp0 wpisujemy parallel:/dev/usb/lp0 i wszystko śmiga jak potrzeba.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## lazy_bum

Odnośnie tematu — jakiś czas temu robiłem update systemu, m.in. cups, drukarka i u mnie przestała działać. Naprawa całości (HP, podłączenie USB) polegała na wyrzuceniu „starej” drukarki i dodaniu jej jeszcze raz. Nie było z tym żadnych problemów, niewidocznych połączeń USB czy innych cudów. (-;

----------

## Pryka

Niewidoczna drukarka USB dotyczy w tej chwili tylko urządzeń wielofunkcyjnych.

Urządzenie jest wykrywane/rezerwowane jako skaner i niestety przestaje być widoczne dla CUPS

----------

## jodri

Niestety nie tylko, u mie ten problem wystepuje na Samsungu ML-1640 (nie jest to urzadzenie wielofunkcyjne, a zwykła monochromatyczna drukarka laserowa)

----------

## Pryka

hmm dziwne, dałbym głowę że ten bug został naprawiony w urządzeniach jednofunkcyjnych...

A próbowałeś sposobu który podałem dwa posty wcześniej?

----------

## jodri

Zrobilem dowiazanie:

```
ln -s /dev/usblp0 /dev/lp0
```

i cups wykryl ja jako drukarke USB  :Smile: 

----------

## dylon

 *jodri wrote:*   

> Niestety nie tylko, u mie ten problem wystepuje na Samsungu ML-1640 (nie jest to urzadzenie wielofunkcyjne, a zwykła monochromatyczna drukarka laserowa)

 

identyczna sytuacja jest tez na moim szajsungu ml-2010 (mono laser)

Sposob podany przez Pryke dziala  :Smile: 

[EDIT]

Sposob z symlinkiem jordiego tez dziala

[/EDIT]

----------

## SlashBeast

Jak sie bawicie w symlinki, to po restarcie go nie bedzie. Trza by zmodowac jakas regulke udeva do robienia tego symlinka albo w init cupsa badz inny wsadzic robienie tego symlinka.

----------

## jodri

SlashBeast ma racje, po restarcie link znika.  Mozna sobie z tym poradzic jak wyzej.

----------

## dylon

 *jodri wrote:*   

> SlashBeast ma racje, po restarcie link znika.  Mozna sobie z tym poradzic jak wyzej.

 

np tak:

```
dylon ~ # cat /etc/udev/rules.d/99-local.rules

KERNEL=="lp0", SYMLINK+="usblp0"

```

----------

## BeteNoire

 *dylon wrote:*   

>  *jodri wrote:*   Niestety nie tylko, u mie ten problem wystepuje na Samsungu ML-1640 (nie jest to urzadzenie wielofunkcyjne, a zwykła monochromatyczna drukarka laserowa) 
> 
> identyczna sytuacja jest tez na moim szajsungu ml-2010 (mono laser)

 

Proszę, nie obrażaj tej drukarki, to świetny sprzęt, który od trzech lat wydrukował już kilka tysięcy stron  :Wink: 

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Dzisiaj miałem upgrade do Cups 1.4.2 i niestety dalej to samo... nie widzi usb
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Problem udało mi się rozwiązać, jeśli ktoś się z tym jeszcze boryka to drukarkę dodajemy jako "Drukarka SCSI" a jako połączenie zamiast usb:/dev/usb/lp0 wpisujemy parallel:/dev/usb/lp0 i wszystko śmiga jak potrzeba.
> ...

 

Wybrałem to jako rozwiązanie, żeby mi coś z udevem nie spieprzyło się przy okazji aktualizacji. Dzięki za podpowiedź.

Ktoś wie czy/kiedy udev zostanie naprawiony, żeby sam tworzył tego symlinka?

----------

## dylon

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wybrałem to jako rozwiązanie, żeby mi coś z udevem nie spieprzyło się przy okazji aktualizacji. Dzięki za podpowiedź.
> 
> 

 

Ja bylem zmuszony (lub tez nie chcialo mi sie szukac rozwiazania  :Smile:  ) do symlinka.

Okazalo sie, ze drukarka ustawiona jako "parallel:/dev/usb/lp0" przestawala drukowac, gdy kde (a raczej hal  :Smile:  ) sobie wykrywalo i instalowalo kolejna kopie za kazdym podlaczeniem. (efektem koncowym bylo... brak mozliwosci drukowania na obu "drukarkach")

Po ustawieniu w udev/rules tworzenia symlinka, drukarka nie jest juz za kazdym razem instalowana na nowo  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Rozwiązanie z parallel:/dev/usb/lp0 jednak nie jest najlepsze, bo drukarka czasem przestawia się na lp1.

Po dodaniu ww. regułki udeva Cups wciąż nie wyszukuje jej automatycznie.

Jak sobie z tym radzicie na chwilę obecną?

----------

## SlashBeast

Downgrade.

----------

## BeteNoire

Downgrade to słabe rozwiązanie, bo w końcu kiedyś trzeba będzie zrobić znowu upgrade.

----------

